# BoyShot???? Simple design, amazing comfort, diamond in the rough



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

1. The .025 BoyShot is the one I ordered from PocketPredator, so I will give my thoughts on it first. I shoot the aluminum BoyShot in both .025 and .050. The solid G10 is a step above the aluminum BoyShot.












. The middle picture is how I actually hold the BoyShot when I shoot it.






. The bottom picture shows that the bend in my thumb and the bend in my index finger align when I hold the slingshot. The end of the slingshot presses against the palm of my hand, so with a lanyard I have what I consider the best grip for me. I feel this size and design will allow the shooter to choose practically any weight draw without sacrificing accuracy. I feel the pressure on the hand is less do to the proximity of the fork ends to the hand.

2.






. The .050 is definitely a very comfortable shooter, with the same awesome design, and ergonomics as the .025 BoyShot.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks! I am going to look into these.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

I shot the .50 today very comfortable I like it a lot!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I have a .5 version. It's a great, pocketable shooter capable of handling just about anything.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

gonna try a .25 g10. ordered one yesterday.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing your opinion Hoggy


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing your opinion Hoggy. Glad you like it Slingdude. I always enjoy reading both of your post


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

They are great little frame i love them


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

i have to say, i dig it. good frame, familiar. as i said in two previous posts, reminiscent of a favvy fav, the Duke.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautiful morning, so I slipped outside to shoot both of my G10 BoyShots, the .025 and the .050 version. I have to be honest,I’m very picky when it comes to buying slingshots or those nasty pistols, rifles and shotguns. That doesn’t mean I’m an expert, it just means I enjoy that certain feel when I shoot them. There are days when I go out to shoot, and pick the .025, and end up shooting the .050. The quality of PocketPredators slingshots are amazing. I hope everyone who shoots slingshots find that one special one.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I was just having a round of practice with just minutes ago. im shooting mine with 7/8 in wide stait cut .74 simple shot black . 7/16 steel balls and marbles .


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I was just having a round of practice with just minutes ago. im shooting mine with 7/8 in wide strait cut .74 simple shot black . 7/16 steel balls and marbles .


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s great, I’ve never shot anything bigger than 3/8 steel. They are a great little shooter. Thanks for sharing


----------

